# On Demand Discussion: Main Menu (Channel 1000)



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

General discussion thread for Channel 1000, the DIRECTV On Demand Main Menu. 

Please feel free to discuss your experiences, as well as:

The layout of the page
Usability Issues
Quality of Programming
Quantity of Programing

DIRECTV is looking for your feedback... the goal is continuous improvement. 

Ready, Set, Go!


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

Which satellite is channel 1000 on?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I know I've said it before, more HD.

As for background, not as good as others. Travel channel's background is great! One of the easiest to read.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The main menu on Channel 1000 is the launching point for all DoD content, and as such, it should be intuitively easy to use, as easy as any other menu within the GUI.

Unfortunately, DIRECTV broke with their own GUI conventions by disabling the CH-UP and CH-DN keys on the DoD menu as navigation keys to move to the top and bottom of the menu. Instead, if a user presses CH-DN on the main DoD menu, the user is thrown out of DoD and sent to an XM music station that hosts raunchy disc jokeys. 

This behavior needs to be curtailed - users get to DoD from the Quick Menu, using a menu system, the user will anticipate that the screen that appears is another menu, and it should act like one.

See the poll in my signature to cast your vote on how navigation should work in DoD menus, including the starting point, the main page.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> The main menu on Channel 1000 is the launching point for all DoD content, and as such, it should be intuitively easy to use, as easy as any other menu within the GUI.
> 
> Unfortunately, DIRECTV broke with their own GUI conventions by disabling the CH-UP and CH-DN keys on the DoD menu as navigation keys to move to the top and bottom of the menu. Instead, if a user presses CH-DN on the main DoD menu, the user is thrown out of DoD and sent to an XM music station that hosts raunchy disc jokeys.
> 
> ...


Funny thing is, they actually had this enabled on one of the CE releases and it was GREAT!! Next CE, they dumped it... Not sure why. I'd definately like to see this changed the way Drew2k mentions as I'm sure you all know by now as I post it just about every time. 

For a bit of fun/spice on the DoD 1000 channel - if possible they should make that center screen have some motion, a couple previews of new things playing at random from the other DoD channels.

I did a search for HD items the other day and it came up empty. I am sure they will offer HD programs in time but I'm so spoiled right now(I blame DIRECTV - they're the ones bringing me all this great HD content!! ), it's hard to bring myself to download/watch SD programs.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Unfortunately, DIRECTV broke with their own GUI conventions by disabling the CH-UP and CH-DN keys on the DoD menu as navigation keys to move to the top and bottom of the menu. Instead, if a user presses CH-DN on the main DoD menu, the user is thrown out of DoD and sent to an XM music station that hosts raunchy disc jokeys.


I noticed the CH-UP and CH-DN problem as well, but it's not consistant. When you're down a few levels, it does work...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

jes said:


> I noticed the CH-UP and CH-DN problem as well, but it's not consistant. When you're down a few levels, it does work...


If you're talking about when you drill down into the sub-menus, you're exactly right: This is completely inconsitent, and is only going to frustrate users.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> For a bit of fun/spice on the DoD 1000 channel - if possible they should make that center screen have some motion, a couple previews of new things playing at random from the other DoD channels.


Some motion would be nice, but I don't want anything with sound. I like being able to browse DoD while watching a show in the PiG.

On my fiance's cable VoD, it has video that plays while you browse showing new shows, special features, etc. It's just loud and annoying in my opinion.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Koz said:


> Some motion would be nice, but I don't want anything with sound. I like being able to browse DoD while watching a show in the PiG.


I hear ya and have to agree. I also make the mention AS LONG AS it does NOT cause any of the surfing/menu movement to become slower or unstable.  A quick surf experience is a must.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Agreed - limited motion is fine, but audio is not. 

One of the reasons I don't like to use Active is because of the audio that I have no control over ...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jes said:


> Which satellite is channel 1000 on?


It's not on a satellite, because it's not a real channel. It's just an interface.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> For a bit of fun/spice on the DoD 1000 channel - if possible they should make that center screen have some motion, a couple previews of new things playing at random from the other DoD channels.


I agree that it would be nice, but it would be impossible to do without completely changing the VOD system. They would have to make 1000 an actual channel like Active (channel 9999), and you would then lose the Picture in Graphics because the receiver would have to tune away from the channel you were watching.


----------



## VandyCWG (Dec 19, 2006)

Koz said:


> Some motion would be nice, but I don't want anything with sound. I like being able to browse DoD while watching a show in the PiG.
> 
> On my fiance's cable VoD, it has video that plays while you browse showing new shows, special features, etc. It's just loud and annoying in my opinion.


I agree with the motion.....I could see a streamed preview of a PPV or last weeks episode of "CHUCK" from NBC or something like that. I do believe that motion would add a TON to the front screen.

Another thing I would like to see, if a section on the left column for PPV movies only. I think that would help drive people, myself included, to the PPV's and help generate paying DoD users.

Does anyone know how often the 1000 channel will be updated/changed?

Also, Jeremy, I would't think they would need to change the whole system...Currently, we can hit play on a preview, and it pulls right up. I do believe previews are downloaded beforehand to speed that up. I would think just adding a call function to automatically play would solve the motion issue.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

lawmangrant said:


> Currently, we can hit play on a preview, and it pulls right up.


While disabling the PIG window. That was my point.


----------



## CaMS (May 31, 2007)

CH-UP and CH-DN is a must.. Drew bought up a good point, when you press down on the left nav. is goes to a XM channel that using bad language... My wife was on 1000 with my daughter in the room, pressed CH-DN and you don't even want to know what the hell those disc jockeys where saying.. 

PPV section i think is also a must

Motion would be cool too, it would help to have some trailers on there.. so when people don't know what to watch maybe then they can get some idea's from seeing the previews\trialers


----------

